# canon 600d or nikon 5100



## Martin Osmond (18 Apr 2013)

Hi , I will soon be purchasing one of the above, any opinions on which one I should get would be really appreciated.
Was thinking of getting a nifty fifty if I go for the canon or a 35mm 1.8 if I go for the nikon.


----------



## Greenview (18 Apr 2013)

Both Canon and Nikon make fine kit and there is little to choose between them. The choice comes down to price (especially of any extra lenses or flashes you want) and their ergonomics. They have different button layouts etc, so I suggest you have a play with both and see which you prefer. Otherwise is there a feature that sets one camera apart from the other for you?


----------



## clonitza (19 Apr 2013)

Nikon doesn't have Magic Lantern so for me was an easy choice.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2013)

I'm a canon fan personally, but I have very little experience of using Nikon.  Whenever I have I've been confused as hell 

Google for canon 600D vs nikon 5100.  There's bound to be a comparison review somewhere out there


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2013)

Tada:   
			Nikon D5100 vs Canon EOS 600D (Rebel T3i) - Which one is better?


----------



## Martin Osmond (19 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the replies. That comparison is helpful.  I have read various reviews on both but alot of it goes straight over my head.  They seem to be fairly similar spec wise and was just hoping someone on here might have first hand experience with one.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2013)

I have a 550D, which is very similar to the 600D, and I like it a lot.  Very easy to use   Again, I have very limited use of Nikons so can't really be helpful there!


----------



## Martin Osmond (20 Apr 2013)

Thanks for your help steve. I have had a play with both in the shop and the cannon just felt better in my hands so im gonna go dfor that. Thanks!


----------



## Greenview (20 Apr 2013)

Good choice of camera


----------



## greenink (20 Apr 2013)

I've got 600d and love it. 50mm 1.4 lens is brilliant.


----------



## dean (25 Apr 2013)

I also like canon


----------



## jbirley (29 Apr 2013)

Personally i use a Nikon but that is simply because I could only afford a budget DSLR and preferred the feel and layout of the Nikon D3100 over the canon 1100D. Honestly like others have said they will both take great photos it more comes down to preference and ergonomics.


----------

